# 03 maxima 17" rim



## DizeLLx (Dec 24, 2004)

6 spoke rim with some scratches but its excellent for a spare b/o


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

DizeLLx said:


> 6 spoke rim with some scratches but its excellent for a spare b/o


Any pics, and where are you located?

THANKS


----------



## DizeLLx (Dec 24, 2004)

im located in brooklyn , and i will try to get u pics tomorrow give me ur email address


----------



## DizeLLx (Dec 24, 2004)

i got the pic if neone intrested let me kno il sent u a pic just post ur email address


----------



## DizeLLx (Dec 24, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## DizeLLx (Dec 24, 2004)

back to the top first $70 takes it :fluffy:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

please post this in the classifieds.


----------

